# Angel Eye, Pics....Help



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey Salters,
As most of you know my first coral beauty angel passed. I told my buddy and he gave me a pretty large one 3.5" for $20. The fish had a slightly cloudy eye but otherwise was breathtaking. I mean has beautiful coloration. he went into the 29g tank with the others the problem is he has been scraping that damn eye on things. Now it is rubbed raw below the eye! there are no signs of ich and the cloudiness even seems to be all but gone but he won't stop rubbing it. here are pics of the eye, what should I do?


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

when ever there is a unexplained reason why the fish is having some kind of irration somewhere on his body and i can't figer out what it is i give them a fresh water dip and that work's 95% of the time. Make sure the water is the right ph 8.2 or you will stress and kill the fish. If you try it let me know how it go's.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks for the advice but that is a little too risky for me. do you think it'll just stop this behavior naturally?


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

i dout it but you never know. It's realy easy to do a fresh water dip if you aren't to sure how to do it you can always pm me and il tell you. Let me know how it go's.


----------

